# My AR



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is my RRA


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very, Very, Nice.

Best, Baldy..


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice work Vegas, How do you like that Vltor stock?


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice AR. I think I'm going to have to start saving my money for a Eotech. I don't think my Bushnell red dot compares. Seems like the only way to go.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*me too ...*



justin81 said:


> Nice AR. I think I'm going to have to start saving my money for a Eotech. I don't think my Bushnell red dot compares. Seems like the only way to go.


I'd like one too ... who's got the best deals on those?


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

Lookin' good


----------

